# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Shitje dhe blerje aksionesh (share trading)

## gurl

Jam e interesuar dhe do desha ndihmen tuaj per menyren me efikase per shitje dhe blerje aksionesh (share trading) nepermjet internetit, jo investime. Kam marr disa informacione por desha te dija nese dikush prej jush merret me kete lloj trading dhe cila eshte menyra me e mire per ju. Jam me e interesuar per London Stock Exchange megjithate cdo ndihme eshte e mirepritur. 

Ju faleminderit, 

Gurl

----------


## mad

e paske doren shume te rende GURL!
shpresoj te gjesh ndihme per kete teme!

{^_^}

----------


## gurl

:ngerdheshje:  Sorry mad! Thashe ta provoj dhe une nje here se s'kisha provuar nga keto ndihmat me perpara  :perqeshje: 

Ne pritje....

----------


## R2T

Gurl!

Menyra me e thjeshte, per blerje shitje aksionesh, mendoj une eshte nepermjet Ameritrade.com Ameritrade si fillim te jep 20 trades falas (blerje -shitje). Besoj se e di tashme se, brokeri (ndermjetesi) qe blen apo shet per ty, mer perqindjen e vete te fitimit. Me Ameritrade ke 20 blrej-shitjet e para falas. Kjo te jep mundesine me te mire per te kuptuar levizjen e tregut. Ameritrade te jep gjithashtu nje program me te cilin mund te shikosh LIVE PRICING e cdo aksioni, pra cmimin aktual/momentar te cdo aksioni sic shitet dhe blihet ne kete moment, per cdo Ticker. Gjithashtu ne faqen kryesore ke informacionet per aksionet me te shitura te dites, aksionet qe jane rritur me teoper dhe aksionet qe kane rene me teper. Ke raporte financiare te shume kompanive, fitimet e cdo cerekviti (qe eshte me shume interes per ty, vlera e aksionit ndikohet drejtpersedrejti nga te ardhurat e cerekvitit), analiza te stoqeve te vecanta etj etj etj.

Per ty me rendesi eshte te dish se ne cfare lloj aksioni deshiron te investosh. Aksionet ndahen ne te rrezikshme dhe te parrezikshme. Sa me te rrezikshme aq me i madh luhatja e cmimit dhe si pasoje humbja apo fitimi. Aksione te tilla jane ne pergjithesi te Kompanive qe sapo jane hedhur ne treg, apo s'kane biznes apo produkt te qendrueshem. Ndersa aksionet e parrezikshme, jane nje investim afatgjate, fitimet ne to nuk jane te menjehershme pasi cmimi luhatet me pak cent ne dite. Megjithate investimi eshte pothuajse i sigurt, kompani te tilla jane ne pergjithesi kompanite me emer dhe qe kane kohe ne treg si Morgan Stanley, Microsoft apo BP. Gjithashtu zakonisht eshte mire te blihet nje aksion ne nje industri te cilen te e njef ose ke interes. keshtu kupton me teper mundesine e luhatjes se cmimit dhe te ardhmen e kesaj kompanie. 

*Day trading* Day trading eshte nje nga bizneset me fitimprurese qe mund te ndermaresh, gjithashtu me te rrezikshme. Daytrading ndodh kur ti blen shume aksione te se njejtes kompani, pret sa te rritet cmimi (ne pergjithesi cmimi ngrihet rreth ores 4 kur mbyllet tregu) dhe i shet me cmim me te larte. Sekreti eshte se duhet te dish se cilat aksione kane potencial per tu rritur ate dite. Nese blen 100 shares ne nje aksion qe kushton $20dhe ai rritet me $2 (qe eshte plotesisht dhe realisht e mundur), ke fituar $200 vecse duke qendruar para kompjuterit dhe forumitshqiptar :buzeqeshje:  

Pavaresisht nese je daytrader apo normal trader, eshte me shume rendesi per ty si aksionere qe te jesh vazhdimisht e informuar per kompanite dhe industrine qe je e interesuar, duhet te shikosh vazhdimisht lajme, lexosh revista ekonomike, dhe analizosh historikun e kompanive. Nje lajm i thjeshte sic eshte hedhja ne treg e nje produkti te ri, apo humbja e nje gjyqi ndaj nje puntori mund ta rise apo zhvleresoje stokun tend disa here. 

Si perfundim, nese aksionet qe ti po interesohesh te blesh, jane ne formen 401K qe te jep puna, do sygjeroja patjeter aksione te sigurta, sepse 401K shikohet si plan pensioni apo per te ardhmen, vlera e te cilit rritet me kalimin e kohes, dhe per me teper do jete aty kur te te duhet me vone me te njejten vler (ose me te madhe) se ajo qe vendose sot.

----------


## gurl

R2T,

Te falenderoj shume per ndihmen dhe sugjerimet te cilat me kane ndihmuar me te vertete shume! Urime per pergatitjen!

GJithe te mirat,

GURL

----------


## StterollA

London Stock Exchange kohe pas kohe organizon kurse per te mesuar mbi stock market. Kursi i ardheshem eshte me 10 Nentor, 2004, nga ora 15:00 deri ne 17:00. Kliko  KETU per me shume detaje. Eshte faqa oficiale e LSE, nese ke ne plan t'i futesh thelle ketij biznesi atehere te keshilloj te shpenzosh ca kohe te lexosh me shume per to. Suksese.

----------


## bebushe

Gurl do te shtoja qe eshte gjithashtu e rendesishme qe te zgjedhesh kompani te medha per te blere si psh Microsoft sepse kompani te tilla never fail kur me te tjerat nuk eshte gjithmone e sigurt fitimi se humbja , po ashtu yahoo.com nuk eshte site i keq per kete pune

----------


## StormAngel

Cdohere kam qene i interesuar per keto pune edhe pse ne mungese kapitali nuk kam mundur dhe ende nuk jam ne mundesi qe te jem pjesemarres aktiv ne kete dege te biznesit.
Sipas mendimit tim,nje nder menyrat me te mira per te arritur deri tek nje kapital dmth para te madhe eshte "trade" qe kryhet neper berza dmth shitblerja e akcioneve.
Normalisht kjo ka edhe rrezikun e vet po nejse.
Desha te them qe shumica e berzave me te medha boterore kane web faqet e veta me duket,por nuk i kam vizituar ndonjehere.
Po qe se duhet,do i gjejme dhe do i postojme.
Eshte me te vertete nje nder bizneset me efikase qe ekzistojne ne kete kohe kjo.
Te gjithe atyre qe marrin pjese aktive ne shit blerje te akcioneve te kompanive si dhe atyre qe kane ne plan te bejne kete lloj biznesi ju urroj fat dhe pune te mbare.
Riziku them eshte i madh,po po dite te luash ashtu si duhet,fitimet jane edhe me te medha. :ngerdheshje: 
Cdo te mire

----------


## Big Blue

Hidhi nje sy kesaj perpara se ti futesh biznisit 

Elliot Wave Theory 

Do e gjesh te dobishme nese do mundohesh ti shohesh grafiket ne kete menyre...

----------


## FIERI1

Une psh merrem me Mutual Funds, kam nje vit e gjysem qe merrem me kete lloj sporti, cfare kam kuptuar eshte se ne fillim te vitit, flas per dy muajte e para ke fitim te mire dhe pasandaj ne muajt qe vijone me vone humbet dhe humbja kthehet ne fitim perseri ne fund te vitit pra ne muajt Nentor dhe Dhjetor, pra une te sugjeroj qe ti ta fillosh me kujdes nga veza, une nuk kam kohe tani per tani por do kisha deshire shume te flisja per kete fushe, se kam shume per te folur dhe per te diskutuar rreth kesaj fushe.........


Nano ik.....

----------


## benseven11

> Jam e interesuar dhe do desha ndihmen tuaj per menyren me efikase per shitje dhe blerje aksionesh (share trading) nepermjet internetit, jo investime. Kam marr disa informacione por desha te dija nese dikush prej jush merret me kete lloj trading dhe cila eshte menyra me e mire per ju. Jam me e interesuar per London Stock Exchange megjithate cdo ndihme eshte e mirepritur. 
> 
> Ju faleminderit, 
> 
> Gurl


Stock exchange eshte jo tamam po i ngjashem me gambling,krejt i paparashikushem,me fitim ne perqindje te vogel,3-5 % ne vit.kerkon kapital te madh dhe te ndare ne disa portofole,i ke me rrisk te larte,me rrisk te mesem dhe te ulet.Ne amerike jane mbi 40 mije kompani qe i japin drejtimin stokut.Per mendimin tim qendroji larg>Eshte njelloj si kumari,kazinot.Per fitim 5 perqind ne vit me mire hap nje dyqan ,del me mire.ajo teoria e eliotit ska vlere eshte vjetersire,teoria e stokut ne ameriken e viteve 20.Teoria ka ndryshuar,ekonomiaia ka ndryshuar,teoriite e librave per stokun te 4 -5 vjeteve te fundit eshte gabim te mbeshtetesh dhe te aplikosh rekomandime.Pasi jane te vjeteruar per situaten reale te stokut dhe ekonomine sot.Per te fituar njohje tamam,perdor llogjiken,shko ne ndonje kolegj per finance qe te fitosh njohurite baze,si funksionon ne detaj stokmarketi.Kush fiton ne stokmarket,profesionistet me njohuri teknike qe kane kolegj dhe eksperience jetesore ne stok,intuit,njohin ekonomine per momentin,politiken bejne lidhjet e ngjarjeve politike dhe pasojat mbi ekonomine stokun etj.

----------


## Picnic

Eshte nje lloj sporti qe ia vlen per ata qe duan te luajne me nervat. Ka edhe menyra te tjera vec blerjes se aksionit (fonde,depo etj). Aksioni eshte si ne kasino kur vendos per numer. Pra fitimi mund te jete i madh por po kaq i madh eshte dhe rreziku. Ose zgjedh nje konzern ku rreziku nuk parashikohet te jete aq i madh. Tip i im (Ushqimet dhe Immobiliet), ndoshta nuk sjellin dhe aq fitime si ne disa teknollogji por jane me te sigurtat. Une deri tani kam dale mire. Se edhe ta lesh lekun te flere ne banke seshte mire (interes shume i ulet 2%). Por asnjehere sduhet luajtur me rrezikimin e ekzistences. Pra shikojeni si loje. Pra vetem nje pjese te kursimeve munt fusesh ne loje.

Paci fat dhe zoti u shtofte lekun!!!!!  :xhemla:

----------


## FIERI1

Qe te kuptosh me mire stock market futu ne loje me Mutual Funds me risk te ulet, por keshilla ime eshte per ty ti qendrosh larg stock market sepse sic kane thene dhe parafolesit eshte sikur shkon ne kazino, eshte me e sigurte te blesh Mutual Funds me risk te ulet qe fitimi eshte ne vit me 3% deri 6% 

Nano ik !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gurl

Ju faleminderit te gjitheve per ndihmesen.Me pelqen kur e krahasoni stock exchange me kazinon dhe eshte deri diku sepse te gjithe kemi nevoje per pak fat megjithate mendoj se po te kesh njohurite e mjaftueshme, si psh, te lexosh revistat e perditshme si FT ose thjesht te dish se cfare ndodh me kompanite te ben te marresh nje hamendje te edukuar. 

Dhe kjo mbase per vete faktin se Stock Exchange bazehet shume me spekulimet dhe ecen sipas tyre, ne pergjithesi. Dhe keto Mutual Funds me duken interesante (faleminderit FIERI1). 
%-ja me te vertete nuk eshte e larte sepse qe te arrish fitime duhet te besh investime te forta ne kompani te cilat premtojne ndryshime te mira, por prape me duket dicka interesante.

----------


## benseven11

Per te lexuar ne qofte se ke ca njohuri te mjaftushme,per te kuptuar,levizjet e stokmarketit,ndryshimet,simbolet,zhargonin,shiko per gazetat"Wall street Journal"  gazeten "Baron" dhe "USA Today"seksioni i biznesit.Per revista shiko per revisten "Forbes""Times" dhe ndonje reviste te specializuar qe del per Investitoret ne stokmarket(kuptohet revista te tilla jane njecike shtrenjte)
Mos i degjo fjalet e bukura qe thone neper reklama ne televizor,per te fituar aq e kaq ne jave duke investuar online,vetem 1% eshte e vertete.Rriji larg seminareve te investimeve ne stok market qe behen,neper ambjente hotelesh,keto seminare behen qe te futesh,behesh anetare,te blesh materiale tekst investimi,nga ato qe organizojne keto seminare.Keto seminare behen per te fryre xhepin e atij qe e organizon dhe jo perte fituar ti e une ne stokmarket.Komodity trading online eshte shume me rrezik,eshte gambling.Esenciale eshte njohja mbi bazen e fakteve financiare te nje kompanie ku do investosh.Shume e rendesishme eshte te shikohet Raporti financiar vjetor i kompanise.Ky raport i raportohet Komisionit ESCC.Raporti jep situaten reale financiare te nje kompanie,te ardhurat,fitimet gross/neto.Progresin ne vite.Perqindjet ne fitime qe kane marre aksioneret.Jep
ne ilustrime grafike mbi ecurine ekonomike>Shikohet edhe per te dhena huash apo borxhi qe mund te kete kompania.Nuk rekomandohet investim ne kompani qe kane borxh mbi 30 perqind ne raport me te ardhurat.Lexo gjithmone me kujdes
ne artikuj dhe shkrime per autorin qe e shkruan nje artikull.Jane me te besushme dhe per tu bazuar artikuj te shkruar nga Profesore te njohur universitetesh,ne fushen e stokut,si dhe personalitete te njohura te biznesit dhe autore te njohur nga Firmat Meryl Linch etj

----------


## FIERI1

keni dale nga tema

----------


## R2T

> Ju faleminderit te gjitheve per ndihmesen.Me pelqen kur e krahasoni stock exchange me kazinon dhe eshte deri diku sepse te gjithe kemi nevoje per pak fat megjithate mendoj se po te kesh njohurite e mjaftueshme, si psh, te lexosh revistat e perditshme si FT ose thjesht te dish se cfare ndodh me kompanite te ben te marresh nje hamendje te edukuar. 
> 
> Dhe kjo mbase per vete faktin se Stock Exchange bazehet shume me spekulimet dhe ecen sipas tyre, ne pergjithesi. Dhe keto Mutual Funds me duken interesante (faleminderit FIERI1). 
> %-ja me te vertete nuk eshte e larte sepse qe te arrish fitime duhet te besh investime te forta ne kompani te cilat premtojne ndryshime te mira, por prape me duket dicka interesante.


Bravo Gurl! Me pelqen qe arrin te logjikosh qetesisht se Stock-s nuk kane aspak ngjashmeri me Kazinon. Nese Kazino eshte ndertuar me idene se "pronaret" do te fitojne gjithmone dhe ti sa me teper te luash aq me teper humbet, Stock exchange eshte plotesisht e kunderta ate qe investojne ne te me gjate dhe kane durim fitojne dhe me teper. Stock Markets nuk kane perqindje te caktuar si kazino, ku kazino favorizohet dhe humbja eshte thuajse e garantuar, por varet nga faktore ekonomike dhe shoqerore. Nese ne kazino lojtari fiton nese ka fat, ne Stock Market me teper se fati ka rendesi njohuria dhe aftesia jote. 

Stocks jane shume ide e mire investimi, sidomos nese njef industrine ku investon apo kompanine ku blen aksionet. Si cdo investim tjeter eshte me rrezik por njeriu rrezikon aty ku njef dhe kupton. Ka fonde aksionesh (si BLUEX apo CSIEX) qe vit pas viti per rreth 10 vjet tashme japin vetem rrezultate pozitive pa zhgenjyer asnjehere investoret. Vetem ata qe nuk njohin absolutisht tregun e aksioneve do e krahasonin ate me kazinon. 

Pa dale nga tema, nese akoma vazhdon te shikosh tregun, shiko keto kompani "tickers" per investime afatgjata:

INNDX
SNEMX
IMRFX
CENSX

Pac fat! :buzeqeshje:

----------

